# Ernsthaftes Luefterproblem



## multimolti (15. November 2008)

Hallo

*** Kurzbeschreibung ***
Mein Laptopluefter will sich nicht mehr selbst aktivieren, obwohl er noch funktionstuechtig ist. Ich schaetze, der Sensor hat ein Problem. Garantie ist abgelaufen, und all meine Versuche (siehe unten) bringen ihn auch nicht zum Laufen. Ich muss eine wichtige Seminararbeit fuer die Schule bis Donnerstag schreiben, alle Daten und Software sind da drauf, daher brauche ich den Laptop unbedingt wieder! 

*** Lange Story ***
Heute morgen wollte ich meinen Laptop (FSC Amilo Pa 1510) anschalten, gehe kurz Zaehne putzen, komm zurueck und das Ding ist immer noch aus. Druecke wieder auf den Schalter, BIOS kommt, ein oder zwei Windows Ladebalken, dann wieder aus.

Ich habe es noch ca. 10x probiert, er ist jedes mal abgestuerzt, ich bin hoechstens einmal zur Anmeldung gekommen.
Garantie hat das Geraet keine mehr (seit einem Monat abgelaufen), also habe ich den aufgeschraubt und mal reingeschaut. Der Luefter hat schon oefters Probleme gemacht, habe ihn deswegen schon mal eingeschickt, danach ging es wieder (ausser an heissen Sommertagen, da musste ich auch alle 2h wegen Ueberhitzung ausschalten). Ich habe festgestellt, dass der Luefter gar nicht mehr drehte, aber nicht verstopft war. Die Heat Pipeline (geht an CPU und GPU vorbei) war so heiss, dass ich mir die Finger dran verbrannt hab, obwohl der Laptop ja nie mehr als 20 Sekunden lief.

Ich glaube, dass Problem liegt an den Hitze-Sensoren, dass die dem Luefter einfach nich das Signal geben, anzugehen. Ohne Deckel untendrauf und mit einem Ventilator, der Frischluft an die Unterseite pustet, konnte ich einmal bis in Windows reinkommen, habe versucht ein BIOS-Upgrade zu machen, aber FSC hat nur welche fuer Floppy (hab kein Laufwerk), oder ein Programm wie SpeedFan/FanSpeed zu benutzen, um den Luefter zu zwingen, dauerhaft zu laufen. All die Programme konnten mir die Temperaturen der GPU und der CPU-Kerne wunderbar anzeigen (so um die 80 Grad), aber haben keinen Luefter erkannt.

Dann habe ich mal das Luefterkabel rausgezogen und mit einem Netzgeraet 3V durchgejagt, ging wunderbar. Um den Luefter hardwaremaessig dazu zu zwingen, endlich zu laufen suchte ich dann irgendeinen 3V Stromanschluss im Laptop, aber diese FSC-Leute haben ueberhaupt nichts ueberfluessiges eingebaut.
Die Knopfbatterie hat 3V, habe ueberlegt deren Lademechanismus anzuzapfen, aber da ist die Stromstaerke zu klein, und das einzig andere, was in Frage kommt, ist das Beleuchtungskabel fuer den Monitor. Hat 4 Adern, es gibt eine Kombination, die relativ gut passt (2,9V) und noch nen paar andere mit 19V, aber die mit 2,9V hat wieder nicht genug Ampere, den Luefter ueberhaupt zu starten.

Jetzt bin ich mit meiner Kreativitaet wirklich am Ende, wenn man den Luefter weder ueber BIOS, Software noch ueber irgendwelche Hardware-Manipulationen zum Laufen bringen kann, weiss ich echt nicht mehr weiter. Ich koennte ihn natuerlich an ein externes Netzteil haengen, aber dann wird der Laptop so unportabel. Und extra eine Kuehlereinheit zum untendrunterlegen kaufen will ich auch nicht.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen, was man machen koennte? Waere echt dankbar!!


----------



## cMoStWanteD (17. November 2008)

Haste mal im BIOS geschaut ob der FAN evtl. dort ausgeschaltet ist?
Oder einfach mal zum Testen nen anderen FAN an dein NB angeschlossen (wenn du dir schon so ne Mühe gemacht hast  )
Ansonsten wäre da nicht mehr viel. Du könntest ja auch mal schauen was der FAN macht wenn du Ihn an nen normalen PC anschließt?
Dann wüsstest du ob es an dem Geberkabel des FAN's liegt oder an deinem MB?


----------



## multimolti (17. November 2008)

Also der Fan an sich geht eindeutig noch, und das Mainboard schaltet den sogar manchmal noch an (ein mal habe ich es geschafft, den Laptop 3 Minuten zum Laufen zu bringen und ein paar Daten zur Sicherheit runter zu kopieren, da hat er dann auch gelüftet).
Im BIOS gibt es keinen Eintrag zum Lüfter, und das BIOS-Update wollte nicht.

Aber es scheint an sich doch nicht an der Überhitzung zu liegen. Ich habe den Lüfter mal mit einem externen Netzteil mit 5V betrieben, also deutlich über der normalen Betriebsspannung, der hat also so richtig Gas gegeben und Luft durch den Kühlergrill gepustet. Trotzdem ist der Laptop wieder nach ca. 30 Sekunden ausgegangen. Habe es mehrmals probiert, immer das gleiche.
Also liegt es wohl nicht an Überhitzung.

Im Internet habe ich einen Beitrag von jemandem gefunden, der so ziemlich das gleiche Problem hatte, aber mit einem anderen Laptop (ich glaube, es war ein Compaq). Die anderen haben dort geschrieben, man solle den Laptop Stück für Stück auseinander bauen und testen, ob er weiterhin abstürzt, bis man das kaputte Teil gefunden hat.
Habe ich gemacht, also zuerst Festplatte, dann RAM (einen der 2 1GB Riegel nur, an den anderen komme ich nicht ran) und WLAN-Modul ausgebaut, und immer von einer Linux-Live-CD gestartet. Ist weiterhin abgestürzt, und mehr konnte ich nicht ausbauen. Alos schätze ich jetzt dass das Problem am Mainboard liegt.

Wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben außer einschicken, aber das ist teuer. Ich muss Versandkosten tragen, 63€ Reperaturpauschale und noch dazu die Ersatzteile zahlen. Und das alles dafür, dass der Laptop doch nicht mehr der neuste ist, und sowieso nur noch ein Jahr in Benutzung sein wird.


----------



## PC Heini (17. November 2008)

Grüss Dich

Ich hoffe mal für Dich, dass die Daten nicht auf C liegen. Sonst sieht es schlecht aus. Wenn Deine Daten auf einer anderen Partition liegen, wirds gut kommen. Es gibt externe USB Gehäuse für solche Fälle. Ebenfalls auch USB to IDE/SATA Adapter, mit denen Du Deine Daten auf einen anderen PC kopieren kannst. Somit hättest Du wenigstens Deine Daten.
Hab Dir ein Bild beigefügt, damit Du Dir ein Bild davon machen kannst.


----------



## multimolti (17. November 2008)

Hehe, doch, die liegen alle auf C, und die meisten sogar auf dem Desktop und in den eigenen Dateien, sprich da kommt man auch mit so einer USB Lösung nicht dran wenn man Windows benutzt (Linux ignoriert natürlich den Schutz der Eigenen Dateien von Windows).

Aber ich hab das alles schon probiert, Festplatte raus, externe Festplatte auseinander gebaut und versucht die da rein zu tun, nur meine beiden externen Festplatten haben leider beide P-ATA und meine interne Laptop-Festplatte nur normales ATA, passt also nicht.
Aber so viele wichtige Daten hatte ich nicht drauf, die habe ich bei einer Kamikaze-Aktion schon auf den USB-Stick kopiert, das geht also klar.


----------



## PC Heini (17. November 2008)

Nun hast Du die Möglichkeit, dieses Gerät nochmals einzuschicken.  Mit dem Hinweis auf den selben Fehler. Vlt geschieht was auf Kulanzbasis. Andernfalls informierst Du den Hersteller, dass Du nie mehr ein Gerät von ihm kaufen oder weiterempfehlen wirst.
Probieren gilt.


----------



## multimolti (17. November 2008)

Jop, außer einschicken bleibt wohl nichts mehr übrig.


----------

